# September Photography Competition: The Seaside



## Desbo (Sep 7, 2009)

This month's competition subject is 'The Seaside'.  With it being the end of summer (boo!), I'm hoping there'll be a lot of recent seaside photos...


Entries:

* It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by the last day of September, by the stroke of midnight (GMT)
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:

* Starts on October 1 2009 and closes at the end of October 3
* Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
* 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
* The entry with the most points wins, and chooses the next theme

Good luck everybody 

Thumbs


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Sep 7, 2009)

Having just read the August thread competition which i really enjoyed,i'm really looking forward to this one.
Cannot participate but would like to vote at the end.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 7, 2009)

Great subject.

1 - road kill bait

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/2854365050_0e913a2110_o.jpg


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 7, 2009)

2 - Sizewell Beach

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3506/3230338235_4431faefe5_o.jpg

Taken with a folding c1950 Agfa Isolette I camera


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 7, 2009)

1. On the cliffs

2. A room with a view

3. Poste De Secours


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 7, 2009)

Brighton Pier

Off to the seaside a couple of times before the end of the month so hopefully will get a few new ones taken.


----------



## Addy (Sep 7, 2009)

Entry 1 (S'illot, Majorca)

Entry 2 (Towyn Rhyll)

Entry 3  (Barmouth, a 'tryptic frame' pic from last year)


----------



## alef (Sep 7, 2009)

First entry:

Sandals with socks.


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 7, 2009)

1. You scream, I scream...

2. Seaside Turner

These photo's were taken 10/13 days ago in Bournemouth/Weymouth and I've entered them now because being a broke Londoner there's no-way I'll get to go near the sea this month.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 7, 2009)

Desbo said:


> This month's competition subject is 'The Seaside'.  With it being the end of summer (boo!), I'm hoping there'll be a lot of recent seaside photos...
> 
> 
> Entries:
> ...


you lot don't half take pictures quick like.....


----------



## girasol (Sep 7, 2009)

been a while since I entered, this one isn't that recent - 2 years old, but it's what I've got, taken in Perranporth

Seagull Sunset


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 7, 2009)

3 - Harwich Beach

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3119/3133092098_67316837fd_o.jpg

Taken with an Olympus XA3.


----------



## clicker (Sep 8, 2009)

Inner city beach.

Taken yesterday after a trip to the Royal Academy for the Waterhouse exhibition ( loved it, ends 13/09/09....highly recommended)...all in all a very mermaidy day.


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 8, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> These photo's were taken 10/13 days ago in Bournemouth/Weymouth and I've entered them now because being a broke Londoner there's no-way I'll get to go near the sea this month.



To be pedantic, those are both Weymouth!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 8, 2009)

1. White Rock Pier: 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2290/3538507310_7ed78b3bfa_b.jpg

2. English Bay

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/33/57926535_2153349d91_b.jpg

3. The Seawall

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2478/3612799659_e1d896ef3a_b.jpg


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 8, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> To be pedantic, those are both Weymouth!



Oops, you're right. I visited Bournemouth, Poole and Weymouth all on the same weekend so I'm easily confused. Isn't that area your neighborhood, I stumbled across your flicker page before visiting, some impressive photo's btw.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 8, 2009)

1. Paddling in the Mist

converted to black and white


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 8, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> Oops, you're right. I visited Bournemouth, Poole and Weymouth all on the same weekend so I'm easily confused. Isn't that area your neighborhood, I stumbled across your flicker page before visiting, some impressive photo's btw.



Cheers -- yes that's my neighbourhood, although I don't take (m)any seaside pictures now.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 8, 2009)

alef said:


> First entry:
> 
> Sandals with socks.



Nice.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 8, 2009)

Paul Russell said:


> Cheers -- yes that's my neighbourhood, although I don't take (m)any seaside pictures now.



I was wondering if you'd be entering when I saw the theme Paul!


----------



## e19896 (Sep 8, 2009)

So sand say at the side of a lake is cool? see some of us have not do not goto the seaside, this makeing it a little restrictive not inclusive?


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 8, 2009)

up thread, Clicker did his urban seaside, which I thought was very clever and inspiring - particularly for those of us not near the sea.

And I at a stretch I could argue London is a seaside resort given that that part of the Thames is seawater.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 8, 2009)

There was an artificial beech and seaside in the market sqaure in the middle of Nottingham recently...


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 8, 2009)

Ugliest thing I've ever seen....


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 8, 2009)

Quite possibly...I could not see it cearly through the tinted windows of the tram I was on. Ugly can make for good photos though.


----------



## gamma globulins (Sep 8, 2009)

There's also signs saying no photos (though I've seen people taking them anyway). But it never really grabbed me.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 8, 2009)

Excellent. Off to my favorite bit of seaside in the country next week


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 8, 2009)

Entry 1: Eye

Entry 2: Christmas on the beach

Both unedited


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 8, 2009)

In for a penny, in for a pound...

Entry 3: Dusk

Saturation reduced.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 8, 2009)

Here is an entry from me:

Curvilinear Patterns


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 8, 2009)

I sense there may be a lot of entries this month


----------



## Paul Russell (Sep 8, 2009)

e19896 said:


> So sand say at the side of a lake is cool? see some of us have not do not goto the seaside, this makeing it a little restrictive not inclusive?



“Sous les pavés, la plage!”, innit?


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 8, 2009)

1 - Sandhaven


----------



## Chemical needs (Sep 8, 2009)

1. Brighton Beach - Ordinary Beach Scene

2. Pentire Head - Silhouette

3. Hayle - Hell's Mouth/ North Cliffs - Rock Man Stares


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 8, 2009)

rather unoriginal framed shot to start

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn143/zoltan2008/DSC_0065-1.jpg

more to come


----------



## not-bono-ever (Sep 8, 2009)

ditto


http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn143/zoltan2008/collapseedbuker.jpg


Collapsed bunker


----------



## scifisam (Sep 8, 2009)

Oooh, ooh, I have one! Usually I just look at everyone else's pics, go wow, and try to remember to vote. 

Windy day at the pier.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 8, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Oooh, ooh, I have one! Usually I just look at everyone else's pics, go wow, and try to remember to vote.
> 
> Windy day at the pier.



excellent.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 8, 2009)

a little bit of paradise


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 9, 2009)

Can use old image not taken this month ?​


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 9, 2009)

1. Footprints

Taken with a lowly phone cam.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 9, 2009)

of course


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 9, 2009)

#1: Leaping

Straightened the horizon on that one iirc.


----------



## clicker (Sep 9, 2009)

Brighton.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 10, 2009)

clicker said:


> Brighton.



Timeless, that would also work well in sepia or B&W


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 12, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Can use old image not taken this month ?​





Desbo said:


> Entries:
> 
> * It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 12, 2009)

REAL photographers  don't enter photo competitions. Because their photos are so good that it would be unfair on the other entrants.

Besides, if a REAL photographer was to enter a photo comp, that would mean that (theoretically of course) he or she _might_ not win. That would mean that the judges were wrong. And no-one wants to make judges look like incompetent idiots.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 12, 2009)

Incompetent idiots?

Where?


----------



## Desbo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thumbs updated...


----------



## clicker (Sep 13, 2009)

Wrecked.

Zakynthos August 2009.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 13, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> REAL photographers  don't enter photo competitions. Because their photos are so good that it would be unfair on the other entrants.
> 
> Besides, if a REAL photographer was to enter a photo comp, that would mean that (theoretically of course) he or she _might_ not win. That would mean that the judges were wrong. And no-one wants to make judges look like incompetent idiots.



Have you ever been a member of a photography club? You would not believe the obsession by the judges with absolute perfection. It is disturbing as obviously the REAL photographers work gets cast aside.


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 13, 2009)

REAL photographers don't join photography clubs. Lesser camera-operating people form fan clubs that worship real photographers.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 13, 2009)

Sand

Ice Cream

My Boys


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 13, 2009)

Allowing your CHILDREN to drink BEER! DISGRACEFUL!


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 14, 2009)

It's only those little cans.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 14, 2009)

Scifisam - Windy day at the pier really made me smile. It's a great photograph


----------



## Desbo (Sep 14, 2009)

Sweet FA said:


> Ice Cream



This is great... the intimacy of it really makes you feel like you're there.


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 16, 2009)

Weymouth Cliche

Took quite a few shots down at Eastbourne this weekend. Ill get one of those in for my last entry.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 16, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Weymouth Cliche
> 
> Took quite a few shots down at Eastbourne this weekend. Ill get one of those in for my last entry.



Timeless seaside image. This would also look good in sepia or B&W. Did you set the scene or come across it?


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 16, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Allowing your CHILDREN to drink BEER! DISGRACEFUL!



Going OT here - they used to have a children's beer in Germany. A dark"Dunkel" Beer which was 2% or thereabouts.  I remember American service families buying there ten year old kids this dunkel beer in local bars mixed with Coca-Cola - happy days


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 16, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Timeless seaside image. This would also look good in sepia or B&W. Did you set the scene or come across it?



Just luck really, came across it as it was


----------



## hiccup (Sep 16, 2009)

1) New ball please

Cheers for sorting the thumbnails Desbo


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 16, 2009)

Desbo said:


> This is great... the intimacy of it really makes you feel like you're there.


Thanks


----------



## Desbo (Sep 16, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> Weymouth Cliche
> 
> Took quite a few shots down at Eastbourne this weekend. Ill get one of those in for my last entry.



Damn... you beat me to it!  
http://www.flickr.com/photos/desbo/3561009318/sizes/o/in/set-72157618653845455/ 

I shall have to re-think now - although I'm glad yours is better, so I don't mind so much


----------



## clicker (Sep 16, 2009)

Will you please all stop putting really stonkingly good deckchair photos up, as you making mine look decidedly end of the pier quality....now there's an idea


----------



## hiccup (Sep 17, 2009)

clicker said:


> Will you please all stop putting really stonkingly good deckchair photos up, as you making mine look decidedly end of the pier quality....now there's an idea



I quite agree. I was going to enter this:







But don't think I'll bother now


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 17, 2009)

Desbo said:


> Damn... you beat me to it!
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/desbo/3561009318/sizes/o/in/set-72157618653845455/
> 
> I shall have to re-think now - although I'm glad yours is better, so I don't mind so much



No it's not better, I was a bit fortunate that these were the only 2 chairs that were free on Weymouth beach that day though...like I said...luck! 

I like the new colours on the Brighton deckchairs though..was there Saturday.

Discovered though I really like Eastbourne...the bandstand is amazing....and the pier has a bit less junk on it than Brighton. Must get on and process some photos...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 17, 2009)

Entry 2. http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayrr/3907002519/sizes/o/


----------



## dlx1 (Sep 17, 2009)

hiccup said:


> I quite agree. I was going to enter this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I photoshop that once


----------



## Hyb (Sep 17, 2009)

1. Brighton tide

Levels and crop.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 17, 2009)

How did you manage to get that text into the beach?


----------



## Hyb (Sep 17, 2009)

Spray paint.

(sorry, the webserver applies it automagically)


----------



## hiccup (Sep 17, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> I photoshop that once




You did indeed. If I enter it I'll probably use that version


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 18, 2009)

2. Building Castles in the Wind

cropped and colours slightly altered.


----------



## ill-informed (Sep 18, 2009)

Three pictures I took last week during an afternoon in Brighton....

Paddling
_autoadjusted_

Seagull
_autoadjusted and contrast/brightness increased_

Sea


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 18, 2009)

ill-informed said:


> Paddling
> _autoadjusted_



Didn't know paintings were allowed in the photo comp!


----------



## ill-informed (Sep 18, 2009)

Its a photograph. I used my camera.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 18, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Didn't know paintings were allowed in the photo comp!


you've gorn like judge dread,
on this here thread.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 18, 2009)

1. Bloody cold

2. Winter Sunbathers

3. Iron Man


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 18, 2009)

ill-informed said:


> Its a photograph. I used my camera.


A photograph of a painting?


----------



## Desbo (Sep 18, 2009)

Barking_Mad said:


> 2. Building Castles in the Wind
> 
> cropped and colours slightly altered.



I get 'Access Denied' when I click on that


----------



## Desbo (Sep 18, 2009)

Brighton Loop

Pier Pressure

Oceanrooms


----------



## Barking_Mad (Sep 19, 2009)

Desbo said:


> I get 'Access Denied' when I click on that



should be ok now...


----------



## ghost77uk (Sep 19, 2009)

I like this month's theme 

Koa Toa

Byron Bay

Wanna-Be Surfer


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Didn't know paintings were allowed in the photo comp!



I think it's well past the point where it can be considered a photograph. If you vectorise a jpeg it becomes graphic format IMO. Then again, I don't even consider pictures taken with a didgital camera to be real photographs by the definition of the word  Actually, by the true definition perhaps a vectorised jpeg is more of a photograph than a photograph.

Fuck I'm bored. Why am I writing this crap?


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe, like me, you've got 100 better things that you should be doing but you're either too tired or too lazy?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Sep 19, 2009)

Herbsman. said:


> Maybe, like me, you've got 100 better things that you should be doing but you're either too tired or too lazy?



It's raining. That's my excuse.


----------



## Nina (Sep 19, 2009)

Great theme:

I love photographing the seaside

out to skelligs

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/3934983852/

Taken on my Lomo LC-A with cross processed slide film


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 19, 2009)

^fuckenawesome


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2009)

CyberRose said:


> 1. On the cliffs




That's lovely Cyber.  Where isit?


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's lovely Cyber.  Where isit?


That's at Collioure in the south of France


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 22, 2009)

Nina said:


> Great theme:
> 
> I love photographing the seaside
> 
> ...



That's cheating, Irish beaches are the best, Co Kerry is paradise


----------



## Spion (Sep 22, 2009)

St Annes beach: Natural sand sculpture


On the beach: Anti-gravity dog


After the battle


----------



## Desbo (Sep 22, 2009)

ghost77uk said:


> I like this month's theme
> 
> Koa Toa
> 
> ...



Mate, I can't download those to add them to the thumbs.  Anything you can do to make them downloadable?

Or am I just being an idiot???


----------



## Desbo (Sep 22, 2009)

Thumbs updated


----------



## Rainingstairs (Sep 23, 2009)

All the entries this month are pretty damn good! it'll be hard to pick


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 23, 2009)

Rainingstairs said:


> All the entries this month are pretty damn good! it'll be hard to pick



Yes, they very good; as a set they are very coherent and would make a good exhibition.  I think I have spotted a few possible winners - about ten or so - oh dear


----------



## hiccup (Sep 24, 2009)

Desbo said:


> Thumbs updated



Ta for this, must have taken a while


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 24, 2009)

2. One man and his dog


----------



## Nina (Sep 24, 2009)

the obligatory Brighty shot...

*merry go round*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/155111185/in/set-72157604988332415/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Ta for this, must have taken a while


eta: soz, got a bit carried away


----------



## Nina (Sep 24, 2009)

*mevagissey*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2500417898/in/set-72157604988332415/


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 24, 2009)

Nina said:


> *mevagissey*
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2500417898/in/set-72157604988332415/


i went camping there with the school. but it didn't ever look as nice as that really


----------



## tom_craggs (Sep 25, 2009)

Treading the Boards


----------



## ghost77uk (Sep 25, 2009)

Desbo said:


> Mate, I can't download those to add them to the thumbs.  Anything you can do to make them downloadable?
> 
> Or am I just being an idiot???



Ok try these links...

Koa Toa - http://stevekingsman.zenfolio.com/img/v7/p123799743-3.jpg

Byron Bay - http://stevekingsman.zenfolio.com/img/v0/p509450778-3.jpg

Wanna-be surfer - http://stevekingsman.zenfolio.com/img/v4/p317704465-3.jpg


----------



## e19896 (Sep 26, 2009)

Duke of Lancaster (ship) aka The Fun Ship. Drove all the way to A548 for this comp nothing doing but we had an idea of this, The Duke of Lancaster began it’s commercial life operating cruises until about 1966 when she was painted with the British Rail logo and ran the Belfast – Heysham service as a car ferry.

Demand for a car ferry on this particular route dropped and in 1979 the ship was concreted in at it’s final resting place in Mostyn North Wales. Where it overlooks the Dee Estuary to the western end of the Wirral to Liverpool and beyond

Sometime after 1979, The ex-car ferry served as a floating leisure complex and became known to most at the ‘Mostyn fun ship’. The bars were re-opened and the decks became a market, restaraunt and cinema, as well as cafe’s and an amusement arcade.

The ‘fun ship’ closed in the 1980’s and has lay in Mostyn ever since. It has had very little use apart from maybe storing goods for the local market. Nowadays, all access to the ship itself is completely cut off but it can be seen (and photographed) from a public footpath near to the A548.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 28, 2009)

foamy

penzance lido


----------



## chooch (Sep 29, 2009)

New one:
Sheringham
contrast boost, crop


Old one:
Glenbrittle beach
contrast boost, saturation boost, crop


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2009)

1. Sea Cows

2. Ordentlichkeit

3. Summer's End


----------



## chooch (Sep 30, 2009)

teuchter said:


> 1. Sea Cows


Is that from Elgol?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 30, 2009)

chooch said:


> Is that from Elgol?



No, but not too far from there - it's from Eigg, looking towards Rum.


----------



## chooch (Sep 30, 2009)

teuchter said:


> No, but not too far from there - it's from Eigg, looking towards Rum.


Ah. Ok. Getting my islandy profiles mixed up. Is a good one, btw


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 30, 2009)

STONED
BIRD
SHIT


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 30, 2009)

3. Wandering


----------



## Herbsman. (Sep 30, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> 3. Wandering


tidy arse


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll pass on your comment, seedy fucker.


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 30, 2009)

3. Tynemouth Lido


----------



## Desbo (Oct 1, 2009)

All thumbs are updated

I can't seem to do anything with Nina's photos (they are gif files but can't even open in photoshop!), so please look at these before voting...

out to skelligs
merry go round
mevagissey


----------



## gamma globulins (Oct 1, 2009)

Links broked


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2009)

Desbo said:


> All thumbs are updated
> 
> I can't seem to do anything with Nina's photos (they are gif files but can't even open in photoshop!), so please look at these before voting...
> 
> ...



They are set up so that people can't hotlink to them (the gif file you get when you try to save them is a kind of decoy thing, not the photo itself).

Nina needs to change the settings on his/her Flickr account.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 1, 2009)

My votes:

1. Treading the boards - tom craggs
2. Sandals with socks - alef
3. Harwich beach - stowpirate.


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 1, 2009)

1 - Sweet FA - Sand 
2 - Scifisam - Windy day at the pier 
3 - Addy - Entry 3


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 1, 2009)

My votes;

1 - Desbo - Brighton Loop.
2 - Refused As Fuck - Footprints.
3 - Addy - Entry 1.


Enjoyed this.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2009)

*Teuchter - Sea Cows* Such a lovely image that you look at it for ages before going 'fuck me, there's cows on the beach!'

*Paulie Tandoori - Penzance Lido* I'm forever trying to compose shots like this and I always fuck them up. This just works perfectly for some reason.

*Sweet FA - Sand* The happiest picture I've seen for ages.


Too many others to mention. Top notch stuff across the board.


----------



## Jackobi (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Footprints - Refused as fuck
2. After the battle - Spion
3. Sea Cows - teuchter


----------



## big eejit (Oct 1, 2009)

Desbo said:


> All thumbs are updated
> 
> I can't seem to do anything with Nina's photos (they are gif files but can't even open in photoshop!), so please look at these before voting...
> 
> ...



I don't think they're gifs. That's just the protective layer that some people put on their flickr pics to try and stop people from downloading them. You can still d/l them, but you need to look in the source code to find out their url. Which is probably a step too far if you're just updating the thumbs!


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Tom Craggs - Weymouth Cliche
2. ghost77uk - Koa Roa
3. neonwildernes - Sandhaven


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Stowpirate - Harwich Beach
2. Barking Mad - Paddling in the Mist
3. Sweet FA - Sand


----------



## gamma globulins (Oct 1, 2009)

1. teuchter - Sea Cows
2. Sweet FA - Sand
3. neonwilderness - Tynemouth Lido


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Addy - Entry 3
2. Scifisam - Windy day at the pier
3. Sweet FA - Sand

Some excellent ones, i could have chosen quite a few, but right now those were the ones that got my vote.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 1, 2009)

big eejit said:


> I don't think they're gifs. That's just the protective layer that some people put on their flickr pics to try and stop people from downloading them. You can still d/l them, but you need to look in the source code to find out their url. Which is probably a step too far if you're just updating the thumbs!


Flickr automatically positions a transparent gif named 'spaceball.gif' over all your publicly viewable images if your privacy settings do not permit anyone to download them.


----------



## big eejit (Oct 1, 2009)

That's what I meant. But, as I say, it doesn't actually stop you downloading them if you really want to.


----------



## higgs (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Windy day at the Pier - Scifisam
2. Inner City Beach - clicker
3. Brighton Pier - tom craggs


----------



## clicker (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Blue Square Thing - *Leaping.*

2. Tom Craggs - *Treading the boards.*

3. Not-Bono-Ever - *Entry 1.*

....but to be honest these changed every time I tried to put them in any order....also loved the Ocean Rooms and the lido ones and the one that looks like bones in the sand but it's just wind formations...


----------



## dlx1 (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Tom craggs - Weymouth Cliche
2. Alef - Sandals with socks
3. Ghost77uk - Wanna-be surfer
_
couldn't see Nina - mevagissey / out to skelligs_ like this to tom craggs - Treading the Boards but he can't have two


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 1, 2009)

big eejit said:


> That's what I meant. But, as I say, it doesn't actually stop you downloading them if you really want to.


well no. and usually if you add _b or _o before the .jpg you get a bigger version


----------



## mitochondria (Oct 1, 2009)

1. Stowpirate - Harwich Beach
2. Scifisam - Windy day at the pier
3. Johnny Canuck - English Bay

I liked most of this month's entries but these three made me stop thinking for a minute. 

Good show everyone


----------



## Desbo (Oct 1, 2009)

75 entries this month... nice one!

It took me a while to decide on my final 3, but then took ages to decide the order - I really wish I could give all 3 maximum points 

1. Sweet FA - Ice Cream
2. Scifisam - Windy day at the pier
3. teuchter - Ordentlichkeit

Special mentions for Sea Cows, Sandels with Socks, English Bay, You Scream I Scream, Treading the Boards, and Weymouth Cliche.


----------



## army_of_one (Oct 1, 2009)

Unfortunately I haven't been seaside since I started trying to be 'artistic'. The photos here though take me back to when I was a kid in southern California. When all that matter was the wind, the sand and the salt air. 

Good job everyone!!

1. tom craggs - Brighton Pier
(that ones my new desktop!)

2. Addy - Entry 3
(if only life were still that simple)

3. Scifisam - Windy day at the pier
(great capture)

Honorable Mentions:
JC2-White Rock Pier
BlueSquareThing - Leaping
Sweet FA - Sand


----------



## cybertect (Oct 1, 2009)

Spoiled for choice.

1. teuchter - Ordentlichkeit
2. tom craggs - Treading the Boards
3. Johnny Canuck2 - English Bay


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 1, 2009)

damn, need more time, i'll be back.....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 2, 2009)

1 teuchter Summer's End

2 neonwilderness Sandhaven

3 Scifisam Windy Day at the Pier


All 3 of teuchter's photos are very good imo.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 2, 2009)

1 hiccup - New ball please i mean words fail me for a change fooking love..

2 Spion - On the beach. Anti-gravity dog

3 Addy - Entry 1

christ the standerd as allways fooking awsome an hard one indeed..


----------



## Spion (Oct 2, 2009)

Scifisam - Windy day at the pier
Hyb - Brighton Tide
teuchter - Sea Cows


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't see Nina's pics


----------



## Intastella (Oct 2, 2009)

Scifisam - Windy day at the pier
not-bono-ever - Entry 1
ghost77uk - Wanna-be surfer


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 2, 2009)

1 - Barking Mad - Paddling in the Mist 
2 - Sweet FA - Sand 
3 - Johnny Canuck2 - English Bay


----------



## Chemical needs (Oct 2, 2009)

1 - Neon Wilderness - Sandhaven
2 - Barking Mad - Building Castles In The Wind
3 - Teuchter - Sea Cows

and someone please LOL the anti gravity dog if it hasn't been done already?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 2, 2009)

My votes are as follows:-

Count 15 seconds for dramatic effect:


First - Refused as fuck - Footprints 

Second - Paulie Tandoori - foamy 

Third - Chemical needs - Ordinary Beach Scene


----------



## Leafster (Oct 2, 2009)

I've really enjoyed looking at all the entries this month. There's a lot more variety than my limited imagination expected. 

Tough choice but: 

1 - Spion - On the beach, Anti-gravity dog 
2 - tom craggs - Weymouth Cliché
3 - Addy - Entry 3


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 2, 2009)

1.clicker - Inner city beach

2.hiccup - New ball please

3.not-bono-ever - Collapsed bunker


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 2, 2009)

1. ghost77uk - Wanna-be surfer
2. Spooky Frank - Eye
3. Johnny Canuck2 - English Bay


----------



## Addy (Oct 2, 2009)

1. Spion - On the beach. Anti-gravity dog (purely on fantastic capture and novelty value - great pic!)
2. ghost77uk - Wanna-be surfer
3. Paulie Tandoori - foamy

Some excellent entries this month


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 2, 2009)

1. Desbo


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 2, 2009)

1) Sweet FA - Sand (it made me lol and smile and that was good enough for me)
2) chooch - Sheringham (i used to do that)
3) Scifisam - Windy day at the pier (wonderful, proper seaside pic)

i could've voted for loads tbh, too many to mention, i like shots of the seaside as autumn draws in. wonderful month people


----------



## albionism (Oct 3, 2009)

1) Johnny Canuck2 - The Seawall
2) not-bono-ever - Collapsed bunker
3) noenwilderness - Sandhaven


----------



## ill-informed (Oct 3, 2009)

1 noenwilderness - Sandhaven

2 not-bono-ever - Entry 1

3 tom craggs - Brighton Pier


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 3, 2009)

1. Teuchter - Sea Cows (just, wow)

2. Desbo - Pier pressure

3. Clicker - Brighton


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 3, 2009)

1. big eejit - Iron Man
2. teuchter - Sea Cows
3. Scifisam - Windy day at the pier

Difficult again this month; also really liked chooch - Glenbrittle beach, Barking Mad - Paddling in the Mist, alef - Sandals with socks, Desbo - Brighton Loop, tom craggs - Treading the Boards. All the entries had something I liked though; it's taken about an hour of list-making to get this far


----------



## chooch (Oct 3, 2009)

1 big eejit - Iron Man 
2 teuchter - Ordentlichkeit 
3. Barking Mad - Building Castles in the Wind 

many more good 'uns.


----------



## alef (Oct 3, 2009)

*1. hiccup - New ball please 
2. Refused as fuck - Footprints 
3. Scifisam - Windy day at the pier*

Also liked:
big eejit - Bloody cold 
Hyb - Brighton tide 
Sweet FA - Sand 
teuchter - Ordentlichkeit 
teuchter - Sea Cows 
tom craggs - Treading the Boards


----------



## Nina (Oct 3, 2009)

have changed my settings in flickr now but a bit too late


----------



## big eejit (Oct 3, 2009)

Bugger, it was tricky this month. My votes like this but if I look again they'll probably chnage completely:

1. johnny canuck - english bay
2. tom craggs - brighton pier
3. chooch lembrittle beach

In fact I just switched 1 and 2 after writing.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 3, 2009)

1.  tom craggs - Treading the Boards
2.  Chemical needs - Silhouette
3.  Johnny Canuck2 - English Bay


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 3, 2009)

1) scifisam - windy day at the pier
2) spion - on the beach. anti-gravity dog
3) johnny canuck2 - the seawall


----------



## scifisam (Oct 4, 2009)

Really difficult to choose - pretty much every picture was good enough to vote for. I tried to filter out a couple of pics that I liked the look of but were maybe more loosely connected with the seaside theme, but that didn't remove many. 

Addy - entry 3. Reminds me of dune-diving as a kid. 

Alef - sandals with socks. Just gorgeous, and VERY English seaside. 

Hiccup - New ball please. Especially for the title.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh bollocks! I got as far as  shortlist. 

Johnny canuck - english beach
ghost77uk koa toa
chooch - glenbrittle beach

I would also like to award teuchter minus 1000 points and refused minus 1000 points.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2009)

It's the only way you'll learn, refused.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Oct 4, 2009)

Now we both know that's not true. I'll never learn.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 4, 2009)

It's a stitch-up and frankly the only response i see is a violent one.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 4, 2009)

Ahh damn I left it too late to vote. Sorry.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2009)

teuchter said:


> It's a stitch-up and frankly the only response i see is a violent one.



In that case the only result I see is me winning...


----------



## Desbo (Oct 4, 2009)

Here are the results...

1st with 22 points:
Scifisam - Windy day at the pier






Joint 2nd with 13 points:
Sweet FA - Sand





teuchter - Sea Cows





Congrats to Scifisam, and well done everybody


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 4, 2009)

Great result. Seeing them together "Sand" by Sweet FA really stands out as being special


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 4, 2009)

Did you forget to take the 1000 points off tweakster?


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 4, 2009)

For one month only why not have the worst photo as the winner. Vote as normal and see who gets the least points.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats scifisam!

Thanks for my votes too - I've been entering for 4 years or so & never got anywhere near the leader board so I'm feeling pretty chuffed


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 4, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> For one month only why not have the worst photo as the winner. Vote as normal and see who gets the least points.



What's the point in that? That'd make someone feel great.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 4, 2009)

Well done scifisam.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 4, 2009)

good stuff sam. good stuff everyone


----------



## Addy (Oct 4, 2009)

Well done scifisam.
Thanks to everyone who voted for my pic's, its nice to get a vote and know that other people can enjoy them. 
(I never expect to win with some of the tallent on these boards.... i'm like so amature i'd balls up a readers wives shoot  )


----------



## ghost77uk (Oct 4, 2009)

Some cracking entries - Well done to Scifisam 
I couldn't get online to post my votes in time


----------



## clicker (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats scifisam....lots of gorgeous photos this month....( that's as technical as it gets....)


----------



## alef (Oct 4, 2009)

Well done, Scifisam, lovely shot!

I've updated the winners' gallery to include your shot (and the past two):
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/

Full list of themes we've used are here:
http://www.urban75.org/photos/comp/entries.html

Desbo, thanks for doing the thumbs and counting up the votes quickly


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 4, 2009)

Addy said:


> Well done scifisam.
> Thanks to everyone who voted for my pic's, its nice to get a vote and know that other people can enjoy them.
> (I never expect to win with some of the tallent on these boards.... i'm like so amature i'd balls up a readers wives shoot  )



^ I want to say more or less the same things


----------



## scifisam (Oct 5, 2009)

wow! That is very unexpected.thanks everyone. Does that mean i choose the theme for the next comp? If so, i'll go for 'fear,' since it's halloween and all.


----------



## e19896 (Oct 5, 2009)

Well done indeed scifisam, fuck this just get better with all the images makes it an hard one oh fear then? now i can play urban deraliction and all that empty places i might just go into that church at midnight on the 31st any one for comeing with me then?


----------



## hiccup (Oct 5, 2009)

Well done scifisam, it is a lovely picture. Had I gotten around to voting in time, itr definitely would have been in my top three.


----------



## hiccup (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, and thanks again to Desbo for sorting out the thumbnails


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 6, 2009)

scifisam said:


> wow! That is very unexpected.thanks everyone. Does that mean i choose the theme for the next comp? If so, i'll go for 'fear,' since it's halloween and all.



purdy sure scifisam has me on Ignore...so has anyone else "told" her it's _traditional_ for the Winner of the Comp to start the Thread of the next?

jus C&P the previous start/changes dates/theme/add yer own bits of info if you like.


----------



## Nina (Oct 6, 2009)

great winning shot 

Still makes me laugh everytime I look at it!

looking forward to next theme


----------



## big eejit (Oct 6, 2009)

Well done scifisam. You need to start a new thread with the next theme. Fear sounds an interesting one.

ETA - I have now bosky


----------



## Paul Russell (Oct 6, 2009)

hiccup said:


> Well done scifisam, it is a lovely picture. Had I gotten around to voting in time, itr definitely would have been in my top three.



Same here. Although it would have been in my top one.


----------



## scifisam (Oct 6, 2009)

boskysquelch said:


> purdy sure scifisam has me on Ignore...so has anyone else "told" her it's _traditional_ for the Winner of the Comp to start the Thread of the next?
> 
> jus C&P the previous start/changes dates/theme/add yer own bits of info if you like.



Why would I have you on ignore? 

I've just read alef's PM explaining the winner's responsibilities, so am off to start a new thread now.


----------



## boskysquelch (Oct 7, 2009)

scifisam said:


> Why would I have you on ignore?
> 
> I've just read alef's PM explaining the winner's responsibilities, so am off to start a new thread now.



kewl_kewl.

I had an inkling of rubbing you up with enuff something or other back along... I assumed.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 15, 2009)

you rub me up the wrong fucking way 

fucking inkling.....


----------

